# CA18DE swap



## Guest (Mar 1, 2003)

Hi Guys. I've got a 92 e16i sentra classic with a smoked tranny (blowed up real good) and it's finally time to do the swap to the CA18DE that I've wanted to do since I bought the car 2 years ago. First things first though, need to find a donor pulsar and wait till it warms up! BTW, I do all my own car work, from oil to rebuilding motors etc so I'm no rookie in the garage. 

The concept for the car will be a "rally beater"... rally suspension (got that covered in rally section of this forum), good engine, appropriate tires, but that's about it. I drive too many gravel roads (live in the country) to worry about nice paint, and besides, that would be no fun! It will be a day driver and I drive too many miles to have to worry about reliability so I'm sticking with a stock engine... "power to weight ratio" to quote boost!.

This is a great site, I've been looking for info on doing the CA18DE swap for some time and this has it all. If you are looking for a moderately fast, reliable car, this is a natural....I don't understand why more people don't do it, or even know about the CA18DE. I asked about this swap 2 yrs ago on the Sentra site and got SR20 or nothing. Anyway, enough on that subject. 

I won't bother asking the usual questions, got most of the answers already. But, to make the planning a bit easier, I've got some to start with (no doubt more to come):

1. I'm going with the donor car approach (only logical way in my mind) and hope I can use some of the harnesses. Is this realistic or is it easier just to rewire the whole thing?

2. How much other stuff (apart from the obvious engine and tranny) should be swapped over, eg, fuel pump, steering pump, etc??

3. Re transmission, will the final drive from the CA16DE fit into the CA18DE tranny? I want the shorter final drive so it's really a matter of swapping final drives or finding a CA16DE tranny. Also, sounds like the 18 transmission is stronger than the 16... is that correct??...I already have an aversion to these transmissions!

4. If I use the CA18 tranny, how big a deal is it to swap over the the hydrualic clutch? I'm guessing it's not bad given that I'll have all the stuff from the pulsar anyway.

5. I recall boost saying he had a phantom slip LSD in his car. What are the details here, ie, how does it work, do they make one for this diff or was it from something else? For gravel, I don't like the open diff idea and this sounds like the only real option short of a custom.

Thanks for the info!


----------



## Myetball (Dec 15, 2002)

Look forward to the answers you get. I just acquired a JDM CA18DE and trans. Will be starting the swap this summer.


----------



## Myetball (Dec 15, 2002)

I'm still gathering info and some other stuff to do my swap. So far ebay has been real helpful. Got a Chiltons manual for 82-92 Sentra/Pulsar ($6.00), a Nissan B11 shop manual ($5.00), cone air filter w/adapter for '87-'88 pulsar ($9.89), and a nice looking CA18DE top cover ($1.00).

A guy in Australia is sending me a Nissan EXA shop manual on CD. My next purchase is going to be a nice multimeter or a complete wiring harness from a guy parting out his '88 Pulsar SE. The two kinda go together.

About the trans, it would be easier to go with the complete CA16DE trans for the low end. Also no need to fabricate the hydraulic system install. I haven't heard anything bad about these transmissions....nothing like the infamous sentra trans and their lovely 5th gear popout. Here's what boost_boy said in an earlier post regarding CA18DET transmissions: "These engines are fairly hard to destroy and so are their trannies (I have yet to mess up a tranny) even after dumping the clutch at 9000rpm over and over again."


----------



## Guest (Mar 8, 2003)

Sounds like you are getting there. I've got my ears and eyes open for a whole car, but they aren't that common round these parts so I might be waiting for a while yet. Hopefully, I'll find something before summer is over. I think getting the whole harness might be the way to go too.

Re the Pulsar shop manual, I found an online version of it, it's at

http://pulsarexa.netfirms.com/

The scanning is not that great but what can you do, it's free. 

I did notice in the manual (front end section) that the Pulsar has a factory "crash bolt" to between the strut to carrier that provides camber adjustment. Has anyone used this bolt on a B11/B12, I suspect it will fit (same basic strut) and it would certainly make adjusting camber much simpler.


----------



## SuperSentra4203 (Dec 17, 2002)

I would go for a new harness, makes your life a bit easier. I plan on doing a ca18det swap as soon as I get some cash comming to me and I track down a B12 sport coupe/hatch, whatever it's called. Can't wait to complete it,Mmmmmm 9000rpm, Honda boys, eat your heart out!!!


----------



## Guest (Mar 9, 2003)

That sucks that a lot of B12 people out there can't find a good donor pulsar to do a CA18DE swap. I went to the junkyard last week where I live in southern California and I found about 5 pulsars in the junkyard. Everything basically complete on the cars, especially since no one really has these cars anymore. I'm considering doing the swap, for I can get all the parts I need for about $500-$600 from the junkyard. Wouldn't be a bad budget swap at all. I'm contemplating between that and a GA16DE swap since you can retain the existing tranny (I have GA16i motor). The benefit of the GA16DE would be the benefit of the aftermarket support over that of the CA18DE swap. But then there is the CA18DET.... any input?


----------



## Myetball (Dec 15, 2002)

There is support for the CA18DE. However, it is much more expensive. It's all there, forged stroker parts, valves, cams, sprockets, pulleys....etc. Although I can't find a dang header made in the U.S. to save my life. Custom header will run about $800....may have to get one from Australia.

In my humble opinion, if you want some more pep than your single cam motor, go with the GA16DE, 20 more HP over the GA16i. However, if you want to really go fast and hear your engine screaming at over 8,000rpm, and really scare people....go with a modified CA18DE. 

Of course if you are a total maniac  you need to get in touch with boost_boy and build yourself a 500hp CA18DET


----------



## boost_boy (May 25, 2002)

> I'm contemplating between that and a GA16DE swap since you can retain the existing tranny (I have GA16i motor). The benefit of the GA16DE would be the benefit of the aftermarket support over that of the CA18DE swap.


 Guys, sorry I haven't posted on this topic yet, but this is a bad quote. Why would you need aftermarket support for a CA18DE and its tranny? Even sadder that the aftermarket recognizes the weakness of various cars and create parts that people will eventually need. The CA18DE is extremely stout and will run with the likes of the SR20's, B18's, B16's and will out run all of them on the top end without any fuss in N/A form. Even the CA16DE will jump down and beat up the same cars (if driven correctly). Compare the GA16DE to the CA16DE is like comparing a GA16i to a GA16DE. All though the CA16DE registers at 113hp, it's nothing to sleep on and it can rev to 8200rpm as well. With the CA series motors, you have access to multiple gearboxes from different cars. The GA and SR's basically have to work with what they got. No hate on the GA's nor the SR's, but after years of research and development, service on both SR's and CA's and GA's, I will go with the CA series all the way till the end. Read my post well before commenting I am a die-hard nissan fan, but I can't stand timing chains and rocker arms. The RB's, VG30DETT, VQ30's all got their basic styling and characteristics from the protege' "The CA16/18".


----------



## boost_boy (May 25, 2002)

And notice, I didn't say anything about a CA18DET !


----------



## david r (Feb 26, 2003)

say myetball what part of s.a. are you from


----------



## Guest (Mar 12, 2003)

Hey Boost, can you clarify something for me. On

http://www.sentra.net/tech/transmission.php?

they list all the trannies that were "apparently" used on the Sentra's and Pulsars. If the table is correct, then the CA series Pulsars should have the RS5F30A or RS5F31A (5 spd) in them.. correct?? 

Are any of these the ones in your car or did the DET use a different one?


----------



## Myetball (Dec 15, 2002)

I'm out on the NW side near Culebra and 1604.


----------



## david r (Feb 26, 2003)

cool i'm out here by marbach and 410


----------



## Myetball (Dec 15, 2002)

Used to live at Trails of Westlakes, know the area well.


----------



## boost_boy (May 25, 2002)

> Hey Boost, can you clarify something for me. On


 Yeah, they left one of them out! It figures


----------



## Guest (Mar 14, 2003)

Which one did they leave out, and what's it out of?


----------



## boost_boy (May 25, 2002)

They left out the gearbox for the 88 pulsar SE. I don't have my manual with me, but I'm sure it is none of those that were mentioned.


----------



## david r (Feb 26, 2003)

say boost boy where can i get a ca18det and trans


----------



## boost_boy (May 25, 2002)

Some of these engine importers may have them like soko america and companies like that. I have a friend that imports them as well, but he only imports them if I need them and I don't need them anymore. I have an extra one left that I'm not usingf and will give you a good price on a hell of a set up. If interested email me or I could have my friend bring one for you and I think the shipping is about $150.00. Just email me and we'll rap about it if you want.


----------



## Myetball (Dec 15, 2002)

Classic2B said:


> * I've got my ears and eyes open for a whole car, but they aren't that common round these parts so I might be waiting for a while yet. Hopefully, I'll find something before summer is over. I think getting the whole harness might be the way to go too.*


http://cgi.ebay.com/ebaymotors/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=2406947163&category=6392

It's a ways away but may be worth the trip. Check out pic gallery, it's obvious this guy is in love with the car. Probably well taken care of.


----------



## SuperSentra4203 (Dec 17, 2002)

I want it!!! I want it!!! I want it!!! Just need to borrow money off my old man. Or die trying


----------



## Myetball (Dec 15, 2002)

Excellent parts car going cheap. 

http://cgi.ebay.com/ebaymotors/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=2407598871&category=6392


----------



## boost_boy (May 25, 2002)

If you guys sleep on this one, you're all fired


----------



## shift_of_legend (Jun 2, 2004)

*can the ca16de gearbox fit the ga16de*

If not what about the 4.471 final drive, can that fit the ga gearbox?


----------



## shift_of_legend (Jun 2, 2004)

shift_of_legend said:


> can the ca16de gearbox fit the ga16de
> 
> If not what about the 4.471 final drive, can that fit the ga gearbox?


can anyone answer this for me?


----------

